# Rockler T-Track Kit Half Price



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Rockler has a sale on its 17-piece universal t-track kit. A 48" section of track is included. 50% off.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Great eye, thanks for the post.

Here is a link: 17-Piece Universal T-Track Kit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------

